# Boating with Dog



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

We spend a lot of time at the lake during the summers. Thankfully, Gus loves it. Loves the water, loves the boat. He does wear his life jacket when swimming and we're able to get him back in the boat with the handle on it but honestly it's still a struggle sometimes. I've seen some platforms that attach to the boat's ladder. Does anyone have experience with anything like that? We have a pontoon boat with removable ladder and a ski boat with a drop down ladder. I just want to make sure Gus continues to love the lake as much as we do.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/delta-princess-chloe.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/napa-river-dog-wonderland.html

Ours love the boat. Vests are a smart investment.

RBD


----------

